# Geedee and Rocketeers Flying Legends 2012 trip



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## A4K (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice pics Gary! Shame some of those 'oops'" shots didn't come out though - that B-17 shot would have been mean!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2012)

Excellent shots Gary! keep 'em coming!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the third one down in that first set of pics! Should see if Evangilder can make it a puzzle for ya!! 


Great stuff! Is that a P-40B in that top shot? Not Lees' Hope but the one with pre-42 US markings?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2012)

Great shots Gary. Love the nose art on the B-17. Must be driving the P.C. people insane.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2012)

Great stuff Gary, and good to see the weather was at least reasonable.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 2, 2012)

Some furyous shots from me!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 2, 2012)

Some Lightning shots ....love her!!!!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 2, 2012)

And some Bouchons!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 2, 2012)

And some shots of the 3 x lovely Spit Mk1s


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2012)

Great shots Gary and Tony!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2012)

Just some absolutely phenomonal shots Gary, keep em comin down the pipe Mate...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2012)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Great shots Gary and Tony!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2012)

You guys have done yourselves proud! Stupendous shots, all of'em! I can practically here them running.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

In a word awesome....


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

AIN'T SHE PURDY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I'm in love! Oh,..............................sorry.  
Excellent shots Gary!!   SNAFU is just gorgeous!!!!! The Spitfires and the Mustangs are to but to me................wow!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2012)

Excellent shots Gary!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2012)

Faaaantastic! Another great year at Legends Then! You lucky B....s! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Dayum Gary, fantastic series of pics man...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

Beaut shots Gary and Tony, and great to see the razorback in the air, especially in Duxford-based 78th FG colours !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2012)

More excellent material and photos Gary! As you told me once, give yourself a pat on the back sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

I always enjoy your pics and commentary Gary. Must try to get back again some day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

Excellent, love the last Dak shot with the Spitty in the foreground....


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2012)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2012)

Good shots Gary!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

Great stuff Gary, some cracking shots there. BTW, the Nimrod was a development of the Fury, as a Naval fighter, hence the arrestor hook.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome shots Sir Dean!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2012)

Gary, you and Tony did a spectacular job of capturing what looks to have been one fine show! Thank you sirs for sharing the experience!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree, well done those men!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely pics, as always.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2012)

Excelent selection Gary, thanks for sharing them sir!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2012)

Good shots Gary!

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 11, 2012)

Lovely shots Gaz!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 11, 2012)

A few more shots from me.....a bit diff.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2012)

Top shots Tony, especially the in the grass shot of the Spitty!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice shots Tony!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2012)

Fantastic pictures Gary!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent shots Tony! I'm kinda envious of the last two though.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 19, 2012)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome Huh!


----------

